# الخطوات المنظمة لاحتراف planning



## محمد المنوفى (5 فبراير 2011)

اخوانى الاعزاء اقدم لكم كل الحب والتقدير. واتمنى من الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يعينكم على مساعدتى فى فهم هذا المجال.
فانا مهندجس ميكانيكا زمنذ التخرج وانا اعمل فى مجال HVAC
ولكن الرازق سبحانه وتعالى تفضل على بفرصه عمل ك PLANNER
فى احدى الشركات الصناعية الكبيره .ولكنى لاعلم الكثير عن هذا التخصص.
فارجوا منكم وضعى على اول الطريق.
مع العلم بانى سوف استخدم برنامج excel .
وشكرا مقدما على الردود والاهتمام.


----------



## محمد المنوفى (6 فبراير 2011)

35 مشاهدة ومافى اى رد......شكرا على المساعدة اخوانى...واضح ان المهندسين العرب فى عون ومساعدة بعضهم البعض.


----------



## sameh79 (6 فبراير 2011)

أخي العزيز محمد ، لابد أولا ان تبدأ بإجادة أحد برامج التخطيط وليكن ال بريمافيرا 3 او 6 وكيفية تطبيقه عمليا في مجال عملك ، هذه اول خطوه حتى تكون مخطط ، وكذلك محاولة متابعة التنفيذ العملي في مجالك حتى تساعدك على عمل برنامج منطقي يتم تطبيقه عمليا وفي مرحلة لاحقه يمكنك تقوية نفسك في مجال ادارة المشاريع ، وفقك الله


----------



## Jamal (6 فبراير 2011)

موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد المنوفى (6 فبراير 2011)

اخى العزيز سامح.... الشركة التى ساعمل بها انشاء الله شركة صناعية وليست مقاولات..ويستخدمون الاكسيل.
ويخططون لاستخدام MS project . ولكن ما اقصدة من سؤالى ماهى واجبات ومسئوليات مهندس التخطيط . وكيية انجاز هذه المهام باحتراف..
وعلى العموم شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك وردك وارجوا المتابعة


----------



## abosalah1 (6 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،،

اولا اخى الكريم بداية التخطيط كانت to do list اى قائمة ماذا ستفعل

دور المخطط 
1/ تخيل وتحليل كل عناصر المشروع او الانتاج 
2/ ترتيب عناصر المشروع حسب تنفيذها فى الواقع
3/ وضع مدة زمنية تقريبية لتنفيذ كل عنصر من عناصرالمشروع
4/ وضع جدول للتكلفة التقديرية
5/ وضع جدول لموارد والقوة البشرية المستخدمة فى المشروع 
6/ واهم شئ ياتى بعد ذلك هو عمل جدول زمنى مرحلى لعناصر المشروع اى ترتيب زمنى بوضع التواريخ
7/ متابعة البرنامج الزمنى ومدى تقدمة بالنسبة للمشروع
هذا فى عجالة سريعة


----------



## محمد المنوفى (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لخى المهندس abosalah1 . وارجوا من باقى الاخوة المشاركة


----------



## كروش المهندس (8 فبراير 2011)

اخى العزيز بصفتى مهندس تخطيط وخبرتى بسيطة فى هذا امجال لكن من اهم اهمدة مهندس التخطيط هوا الاكسل والبريمافير وخصوصا 6 وكيفيه التعامل مع توزيع الموارد والتكلفه لكل الانشطه والسيطرة على النشاطات ومقارنتها بالمخطط لها فى الجدول الزمنى ولا ننسى التقارير اليومية والاسبوعية والشهرية. موفق 
واللى يقدر يزيد بارك الله فيه


----------



## محمد المنوفى (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخى الفاضل . على الاضافة وتمنياتى بالتوفيق.


----------



## ابراهيمفتحى (18 فبراير 2011)

الاخ العزيز محمد
احب اقولك بعض النقط 
البرامج المذكوره ك ميكرو سوفت بروجكت او بريمافيرا مجرد ادوات للمخطط و ان لم يكن لديك فكر المخطط لن تكون اكثر من مستخدم برنامج و لست مخطط او مهندس
و لن تكون مخططا متقنا لعملك الا اذا كانت لك رؤيه لعمل شركتك الان و فى المستقبل و تفهمت العمل الذى تقوم به الشركه و انخرطت به لتتفهمه و تفهم مشاكله و تسعى لحلها و تطويره و من ثم ستجد نفسك تبحث عن الادوات التى تحتاجها لصياغه رؤياك فى شكل خطه
 واعلم ان المخطط اللى قاعد فى مكتبه و همه يطلع ريبورتات و خطه تعتمدها الادارة و شكلها حلو و خلاص ده بيكون مخطط (.......)

و لكنى انصحك كبدايه باستخدام المساعده (الهلب) بالبرنامجين ستجد دروس متسلسله ستفيدك لتفهم شيئا عن الادارة و التخطيط للمشروعات

ايضا شىء لازم تفهمه علم التخطيط او الادارة ينقسم لقسمين لكل منهما ادواته و طرقه فى العمل و هما التخطيط لعمليه والتخطيط لمشروع
الفرق ان المشروع له بدايه و نهايه مثلا كانشاء مصنع او تركيب خط انتاج او تصنيع منتج معين ينتهى المشروع بالانتهاء من انتاجه
اما التخطيط لعمليه فهو التخطيط الخاص بادارة عمليه التصنيع المستمرة او ادارة مؤسسه ما و ان كان يمكن ان نعتبر انتاج منتج معين فى حد ذاته كمشروع ينتهى بالانتهاء من انتاجه و هذا قد يفسر ان شركتك الصناعيه سوف تعمل ببرنامج ال ميكرو سوفت بروجكت لان البرنامجين خاصين بادارة المشروعات وليس العمليات و انا شخصيا أوءيد هذه الطريقه فنقطه طبيعه عمل شركتك محتاجه للتوضيح منك ليتسنى لى مدك بالمعلومات اللازمه

علم التخطيط يشمل و ضع خطه للسكوب و الوقت و المال و الجوده و المورد البشرى و المخاطر و التواصل و غيرها و التكامل بين كل هذا لعمل خطه جيدة و لا تنتهى كما يتوهم الوضع قبل التنفيذ و لكن الخطه لابد ان تتطور و تتنقح باستمرار حتى نهايه العمل حتى و ان كان المطلوب منك مجرد عمل جدول زمنى فلن تكون فى غنى عن دراسهالنطاق ( السكوب) و الوقت و المال و الجوده و الموارد البشرىه و المخاطر و التواصل لان كل هذه الامور مرتبطه ببعضها

لن افرض عليك كتاب معين و لكن المنتدى هنا ملىء بالكتب الجيدة اقرأ نبذات عن الادارة و التخطيط فى المواضيع التى ذكرتها لك و حاول ان تربط المواضيع ببعضها

التخطيط من اهم فروع علم الاداره و نحن بحاجه لمتقنين هذا العمل فى مصر فى كل المجالات 
من خلال رؤياك و قراءاتك سيتضح لك بعض الممارسات و المفاهيم الخاطئه فى شركتك حاول تصحيحها من خلال عملك
اعلم ان رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام كان يحدد احب الاعمال الى الله من حيث حاجه المسلمين اليها فى هذا الوقت فاستحضر هذه النيه بعملك عسى الله ان ينفع المسلمين بعملك
عارف انى قولت كلام ممكن ميكونش ليه دعوة ببعضه بس سامحنى انا لا اجيد الشرح و لكنى ارحب باستفساراتك دائما و اذكرك بان تصحح النيه و تنوى اتقان العمل و ارضاء المولى عز و جل


----------



## النصرة (19 فبراير 2011)

سددك الله يا اخ ابراهيم فتحي على هذه النصائح الغالية فى التخطيط وكذلك التذكير بالواجب الديني واستحضار النية الخالصة لله تعالي ,جزاك الله خير ووفق الجميع لما يحب ويرضي
وبالمناسبة انا شخيا مهتم بموضوع التخطيط ومدرك اهميته وايضا موكل بعمل خطة متكاملة لاحدى شركات النقل 
ولكن متردد من قبول هذه المهمة نظرا لقلة الخبرة فى التخطيط ولكن اقدمت على قراءة بعض الكتب فى التخطيط وقد يوفق الله لقبول هذا العمل فى القريب ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد المنوفى (19 فبراير 2011)

اخى المهندس ابراهيم فتحى الف شكر على اهتمامك وردك . وبخصوص عمل الشركة .فهى شركة صناعية ولكن ليس انتاج كمى ( mass production) ولكنة customized او بالمعنى البلدى اننا نفصل منتج للعميل . والمنتجات هى لوحات كهربائية . .(banal Bord , switchgear,..........) ونحن نتعامل مع طلب العميل على انة مشروع لانة يكون فى الغالب مجموعة منتجات مختلفة بجانب انناا علينا التركيب والصيانة المستمرة. وبخصوص نصائحك عن ضرورة فهم الشركة وعملها فهاذا ما اقوم بة هذا الشهر وبتوصيات من ادارةة الشركة لتفهم ضرورة هذة المعلومات. مرة اخرى اشكرك على اهتمامك وارجوا المتابعة


----------



## arch_hamada (21 فبراير 2011)

اللهم اغفر لهم وعافهم واعف عنهم وارحمهم رحمةً تغنيهم عن رحمة من سواك
اللهم ارزقهم قبل الموت توبة ومغفرة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة وسعادة
اللهم ارزقهم عيشةً هنيةً وميتةً سويةً ومرداً غير مخزٍ ولا فاضح
اللهم أعتقهم من النار..اللهم احسن خاتمتهم وتوفهم وأنت راضٍ عنهم يا رب
اللهم و ادخلهم جناتك بلا حساب ولا عذاب برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


----------



## power_ boy (23 فبراير 2011)

Dear mohamed,
i'm production manager at manefacuring company HVAC too so what i want you to know 
1- must be foucs at your lines capasity and put your plan 
2-daily review at your avaliable material and select shortage 
3-you must be know at your job Customer is you manager 
with my best wishes


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (25 فبراير 2011)

اخي العزيز محمد المنوفي
لا اجد تعليقا اكثر من ذلك لكي اوضح لك أهمية التخطيط و واجبات مهندس التخطيط 
شكر عام لجميع الأخوة المشاركين بالرد
و بالتوفيق يا محمد


----------



## mohamed198031 (27 فبراير 2011)

موضوع مهم جدا يارين نعمل قسم خاص بتعليم التخطيط كعلم وليس كبرامج فقط


----------



## محمد المنوفى (18 مارس 2011)

power_boy; Mohamed: Mohamed helaly .....thanks ...........good luck in oure life


----------



## arch_hamada (18 مارس 2011)

*اللهم اغفر لهم وعافهم واعف عنهم وارحمهم رحمةً تغنيهم عن رحمة من سواك
اللهم ارزقهم قبل الموت توبة ومغفرة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة وسعادة
اللهم ارزقهم عيشةً هنيةً وميتةً سويةً ومرداً غير مخزٍ ولا فاضح
اللهم أعتقهم من النار..اللهم احسن خاتمتهم وتوفهم وأنت راضٍ عنهم يا رب
اللهم و ادخلهم جناتك بلا حساب ولا عذاب برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين*​


----------



## eng.alazawy (19 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ العزيز محمد

لاتوجد خطوات سريعه لاجادة معظم مهام مهندس التخطيط, لذلك اود التقدم بنصيحه بسيطه ارجو ان تكون مفيده, في البدايه سيكون عليك ان تتعرف على الوسائل المتبعه في الشركه/المصنع الذي تعمل بيه وسيكون هذا عباره عن معرفة واقع الحال السائد في بيئة العمل فيما يخص الوظيفة التي انت على راسها الان وحاول ان تنجز الاعمال كما تعود عليها زملائك في العمل, وعلى خط موازي لذلك سيتوجب عليك التعلم وزيادة المعرفه بالوسائل والاجراءات اللازمه لوضع خطة عمل لاي مشروع او منتج وبالنسبه لي انصح بشده ان تزور موقع رابطة تطوير هندسة الكلفه 
Association for Advancement of Cost Engineering International 
ACCE International
http://www.aacei.org
حيث ان هذه الرابطه او الهيئه هي التي تقوم باصدار شهادة احتراف لمهندسي التخطيط والجدوله والاعتراف بمهندس التخطيط وجدولة المشاريع من خلال شهادة
Certified Planning & Scheduling Engineer - PSP
حيث يتوجب على المهندس الراغب بالحصول على شهادة الاحتراف اجتياز امتحان خاص بهذه الشهاده وهنالك عدة مراجع مخصصه ومذكوره في هذا المنتدى الكريم وربما يوجد قسم من هذه الكتب في اماكن متفرقه على الانترنت, هذه المصادر ستعطيك المعرفه الكافيه للقيام بمهام مهندس التخطيط او الجدوله ومعرفة الفرق بين التخطيط لمشاريع الانشاءات او المقاولات بشكل عام والتخطيط للانتاج وحتى ان لم يكن في نيتك دخول الامتحان فان دراسة الكتب المخصصه لهذا اللامتحان ستعطيك معرفه كافيه وستكون مصدر قوه لابأس به بالنسبه لك.
ان تعرفك على الاساليب المتبعه لوضع خطه زمنيه في الشركه التي تعمل بها بالتزامن مع دراستك سيعطيك دعم جيد لاقتراح الاساليب الافضل في المستقبل وليس في الوقت الحالي حيث ان الاستعجال في وضع الاقتراحات قد يكون مبكرا جدا وقد يكون النظام المتبع في الشركه التي تعمل بها هو الصحيح تحت الظروف الحاليه ان الاهم هو فهم فلسفة التخطيط والاساليب القياسيه المتبعه عالميا وبالنهايه ستعطيك هذه المعرفه الرؤيه الافضل لوضع اساليب تناسب النظام الحالي الذي تتبعه الشركه بما يختصر الوقت والمجهود وليس اضافة التعقيد والاجراءات الروتينيه.
كمهندس تخطيط ستجد ان من الضروري جدا ان تمتاز بالهدوء واللباقه والديبلوماسيه في التعامل مع مختلف العاملين معك ابتداءا من الاداره العليا وحتى العامل البسيط في بعض الاحيان لان اغلب الناس في مجال العمل يميلون الى رفض فكرة المشاركه في المعلومات لذلك من الضروري ان تتصرف بما يؤكد لجميع الاطراف ان التخطيط هو للمساعده في معرفة العراقيل وتهيئة الحلول بشكل مسبق وليس لوضع القيود والمراقبه والمسائله.

اعتذر عن الاطاله واتمنى لك الموفقيه وجزيل الشكر لكل الاخوه المشاركين وطبعا لا انسى ان اشكر منتديات ملتقى المهندسين العرب على توفير البيئه الملائمه لتبادل المعرفه وفقكم الله لكل خير.

اخوك
المهندس العزاوي​


----------



## عاشق السهر (8 يناير 2013)

تسلم اخي مهندس العزاوي


----------

